# BOUDIN IN MY AIR FRYER



## gary s (Jan 23, 2020)

Had to give this a shot.  Been cold and Rainy here for the last few days, and just to Lazy to fir up my grill
So I got out the air fryer and did me a little Boudin














Cooked Perfect









Must have foegot to use my pricker on that one,     a little blow out never hurts anything








And a little of Jeff's BBQ sauce    I want to Say  his Sauce is *FANTASTIC !!!*







Thanks for the Look

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2020)

Looks Great, Gary!!
I told you that stuff Jeff sells is Great!!  Knew you'd like it too.
What time & temp did you use for that Boudin----I usually use 360° for about 12 to 14 minutes (depending on their size).
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2020)

Looks good . Need to try both Boudin and Jeff's sauce .


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 23, 2020)

looks like some good stuff.


----------



## SKade (Jan 23, 2020)

That boudin look great. I’ve been craving it lately. I’ll have to try my hand at a batch when I have time to pull out the sausage maker.


----------



## gary s (Jan 23, 2020)

I went 15 min at 350 degrees

Thanks Guys  appreciate the comments

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks great Gary! I have never made that before, but I sure like my Hot Italian sausage on the grill.
Looking at the weather channel it looks like you guys have had a tough winter in East Texas. Hope it gets better for you soon.!
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 24, 2020)

Great job on the boudin, 

 gary s
  !

I'm glad to hear you like my barbecue sauce.. I have not tried it on boudin yet but after this, I am definitely going to!


----------



## gary s (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks Guys,  It was great with you sauce Jeff.
Al, our weather is crazy in East Texas one day we will be in the Mid 70's and sunshine the next morning in the 30's   Right now we are 50 sunshine and some wind.

We got the Air Fryer and Instant Pot for Christmas and been wearing both of them out.

I'll be firing up my smoker pretty soon !!!

Gary


----------

